# Cooling Fan wiring



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Does anyone know the wiring colors fof the fans.Can they be temporarily hot wired to cool engine between runs at track.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I would just jump the relay/s. But wont do much if its not running.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Do you have any idea on which terminals?Any clue on where to get wiring diagram.I constantly check Mitchell On Demand but still nothing yet.


----------

